# Safely killing hydra and other pests in a heavily planted tank



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone on here has any experience with killing Hydra and other pests like copepods and such? I've heard of people using fenbendazole and other de-wormers but I'm not too sure where to purchase such a product


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use praziquantel (Prazipro). Should be available almost anywhere. It's 100% shrimp safe and easy to dose.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> Use praziquantel (Prazipro). Should be available almost anywhere. It's 100% shrimp safe and easy to dose.


Great thanks a lot, do you know if it effects plants at all?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Do what I do the natural way. Add a bunch of spixi snails don't feed and it will be gone in like 2-3 days(make sure you remove their eggs if they breed, they are like apple snails clutches of eggs near the rim of the tank)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> Do what I do the natural way. Add a bunch of spixi snails don't feed and it will be gone in like 2-3 days(make sure you remove their eggs if they breed, they are like apple snails clutches of eggs near the rim of the tank)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


I fear my problem is a bit too difficult for snails, at least without having to get at least 50+ of them. There are probably thousands of hydra in the tank, I need to irradiate it before it gets out of control, which is already is


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Great thanks a lot, do you know if it effects plants at all?


I've dosed pretty heavily planted tanks and it doesn't do anything to them.


----------

